# Bloc Poisson butcher block review



## evilgawd (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi 

Taught id share my new toy I got . Its coming from https://www.blocpoisson.com/ it's a one-man shop in Dunham,Quebec , he does all kinds of woodworking like chairs and tables . 
So I had originally ordered a 15x 20 x 2 1/2" walnut end grain block with angles and feet like the above .Since this was a custom order and with Christmas craziness he told me it would be done by the end of January . Problem is last week he contacted me and tolm me he did it square .... Not a huge deal as I was debating which look I prefer. He did offer to correct it but I just told him to send it as is. 







Package came with tracking numbers and very well packed ; block was in some "Saran wrap" and covered in newspaper "ball" . He did put some attention to the corner and folded them in a way that even if package get handle very roughly it wouldn't get damage. The block comes with an initial beeswax coating. 

So without further ado , here the beast after Boo`s mystery oil + Board cream , this thing kept on drinking the oil !! 
( sorry for the quality of the pictures , it was either too sunny or too dim in my kitchen ) 












First impression : 
Well made board with a little flaw , if you look at the first picture on the left bottom side ( rows 2 and 3) , you can see some glue , it seems like he didn't clamp the block enough . This is cosmetic and not a deal breaker but hey Ive waited 3 months for it so...


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful board and IMHO one of the best cutting surfaces for good quality knives. I'm always shocked to see how many maple and bamboo boards there are out there.


----------

